# Red Creek Mountain road access



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows what the road access is like up there, specifically the road that goes by McDonald Basin? Last time we drove up there (which was a few years ago), there was a gate across the road and if I remember correctly it was motorcycle/ATV access only. You couldn't take a truck up there.

I can't seem to find any info online so if you know anything please let me know. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

